# Tyco Ultimate Fire Chief Plymouth Satellite #77 Value



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Does any one know a proper price for this i was at a site recently and the price was over $100.00 for it just curious i just purchased one at a show and paid fairly less than that please explain. Oh the site i was on is a very nice site and im sure he knows way more than me so this is not meant as a dis in any way,that is why i will not mention the site here.

Heres a picture of mine and i am pretty sure its the same car.


----------



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

I don't know what a loose one is worth, but I recall seeing one on the card selling on ebay for over $300 about a year ago.


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

What really ? Wow ....,,


----------



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

yes, I remember it clearly because I was broke at the time and couldn't bid on it but I was going to bid maybe $125 for it. But the bidding went nuts because there were at least two bidders that REALLY wanted it. Mint on the card curvehuggers are pretty rare and the firechief is one of the cooler cars so Im not that surprised actually.


----------



## jeffaary (Dec 11, 2004)

Mint loose is $50 - $100 on Ebay depending on the timing.

Carded is $250 - $350 on Ebay.


----------



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

*You know why its car #77 ?*

Its car # 77 because 1977 is the year it came out. ( That's my theory ).


----------

